# He is finally here! Yay!



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

ALTHOUGH HE was supposed to be a SHE, I am over the moon with this guy! I was crazy excited about this cross and he blew me away. Aside from the whole pecker thing. But I couldn't ask for more. LOVE LOVE LOVE this guy.
His sire is going into training in January (December if I can manage it!) for reining training to hopefully Derby, and the trainer thinks this guy is a super prospect, so he may just become my futurity colt. And I said no keepers. Pfft. I just need more stud pens. :lol:
Here is the pedigree on this guy. 
Bree Baby Arabian

And....The super star himself. (I know, but I'm really all over him. I can't help it!)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I love his colour! he is a cute looking little guy thats for sure. You will have to keep posting regular photos of him. He's adorable!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He's hideous and should be sent to me, post haste!! We'll hide his ugliness out here in the desert. :lol:

Seriously, though. The only word that comes to mind is "Wow!!" :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He's definitely cute, that's for sure. But how do you know he is a superstar? And will need a stud paddock? I don't know enough to judge a newborn foal a winner or not by just looking.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He's hideous and should be sent to me, post haste!! We'll hide his ugliness out here in the desert. :lol:
> 
> Seriously, though. The only word that comes to mind is "Wow!!" :shock:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know! I still get that every time I see him. He is too precious!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> He's definitely cute, that's for sure. But how do you know he is a superstar? And will need a stud paddock? I don't know enough to judge a newborn foal a winner or not by just looking.


How do I know? A feeling. 
He's big boned, big jointed, straight legs so far with good cannons and hocks, and his pedigree is a who's who of working western Arabians. So, he has everything going for him in the right direction. He could me a mental idiot, but I don't think so. He seems to be smart and quiet enough. Time will tell, but going off conformation and pedigree - he has every shot.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I love his colour! he is a cute looking little guy thats for sure. You will have to keep posting regular photos of him. He's adorable!


Thanks! He is very vibrant!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

A few more. 
And two of Beautiful Momma !


----------



## Dakota23 (Aug 31, 2014)

Absolutely adorable! I love Arabs! Too cute!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Dakota23 said:


> Absolutely adorable! I love Arabs! Too cute!


Thanks!
I've been trying to get more photos but the rain has been non stop for three days. Stupid weather. :-x


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

ugh i would kill for a foal from you...you produce the best looking arabs! think you can find my mare a boyfriend?  rofl


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Just a few more of him taken yesterday.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Khainon said:


> ugh i would kill for a foal from you...you produce the best looking arabs! think you can find my mare a boyfriend?  rofl


I should be shipping soon! :wink:


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

you know all these topics you keep posting are making me really want an arab, and I have zero experience with them:lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

gingerscout said:


> you know all these topics you keep posting are making me really want an arab, and I have zero experience with them:lol:


That's the plan... :twisted:
LOL


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is sure cute. even though I am not a fan of the sea horsey looking heads. 
The stallion and mare are very pretty also


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

*Sigh and sigh s'more....


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Gorge! So are you keeping him or no? I am confused on that part.


----------



## Mandy87 (Aug 7, 2013)

He's gorgeous! I love Arabs!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

SummerShy said:


> Gorge! So are you keeping him or no? I am confused on that part.


Like the filly, he has one ad out but I'm ACTIVELY trying hard. If he stays, he will most like go for training as a three year old.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

waresbear said:


> *Sigh and sigh s'more....


Daddy is heading up to BC next year (hopefully January). You will have to meet us if we are close!


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Were you serious about the shipping thing?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

SummerShy said:


> Were you serious about the shipping thing?


I read back but didn't see... shipping horses or semen?


----------



## StarHorse (Sep 21, 2014)

Awww such cuteness!!!


----------

